# any info on this turbo



## benflynn (Dec 18, 2005)

I am new around here. i just wanted to get some info on this turbo.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...me=STRK:MEWN:IT
i have a volvo 740turbo, 2.3l 10:1CR megasquirt(stand alone ecu) wideband o2, t3/t4,530cc inj, h20inj, msd......
if it is what is advertised it should be plenty since my recent raise in CR limits my max boost some, and where could i get a metal turbine wheel and shaft, i built all my turbos but i don't know anything about the nissan ones


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

How much boost do you run in your 2.3 l 10:1 cr engine?


----------



## benflynn (Dec 18, 2005)

10-12 right now on a t3/t4, i will run 15 w/ the new turbo untill i can chunk the ceramic wheel. 16psi broke a rod on my 8.7:1 motor, when i built the new one i put stronger/larger rods in it and went to a higher CR, i love the off boost power and quick spooling higher CR, it is a bit harder to tune for max hp, that is where the h2o inj comes in


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I would rely on a safe a/f ratio...
Wide band O2 sensor 
Peace


----------



## benflynn (Dec 18, 2005)

i run an inovative lc1 closed loop with the megasquirt doing ego correction+lots of tuning


----------

